# Missing MP4 Driver



## Hyphen (Feb 6, 2005)

I recently purchased on MP4 player which comes with a disk including a setup file to be able to add your music to the player by adding a driver to your 98 system. I run the setup, restart the computer, and nothing comes up or anything, there are no new drivers in My Computer, how should I know where to go or drag/drop music to add to the MP4 player?


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Can you tell us what BRAND and MODEL of mp4 player?


----------

